

Dealing with colleagues who like to shoot down innovative ideas from newer guy - inovator

How to deal with colleagues who like to shoot down innovative ideas from newer guy? They see &quot;no value&quot; in your ideas. However, as soon as you got another senior level person to review and onboard then they would change their mind.
======
dredmorbius
Ideas are cheap.

Implementations count.

Implement your idea. Preferably, implement it _and show the value of it._

Then pitch it.

I've had random stuff I've thrown together in a few minutes turn out to be
highly valuable. One was a script I'd assembled for some datagathering on my
own systems. Ended up showing it to the customer support team where I was
working, got thanked a couple of years later by one of the team-members who'd
remained post-acquisition who said that it had pretty much saved the asses of
everyone there by making it trivially easy to gather forensic data from users'
systems. Just as one example.

Other tools I'd created and shared which turned out to be useful in other
contexts, with similar stories.

------
gauriage
Like Arthur Fry who create the Post-It at 3M, the best way to have your
innovative ideas improved by colleagues is to make your idea real with a
prototype, mock-up or the simpliest feature.

~~~
throwaway420
This idea is very good. Technical people are driven by facts and if you can
prove something objectively, then you're much more likely to get them onboard.

But don't feel too badly at having a good idea shot down. This happens to many
clever people. Unfortunately, politics rule decisions in many companies. And
as a new guy in this type of situation, you may have to build up some
credibility before people will take you more seriously and possibly stick
their neck out for you.

------
lutusp
> How to deal with colleagues who like to shoot down innovative ideas from
> newer guy?

People who are skeptical of anything not accompanied by evidence are called
... scientists. If you want to adapt, become a scientist yourself -- don't put
your ideas forth without any evidence to support them.

